# Jennings training in Milwaukee this summer



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Lockout or no lockout, Brandon Jennings is getting ready for next season.
> 
> The Milwaukee Bucks point guard has been working out daily with team coaches and said Thursday he intends to stay in Milwaukee this summer to train.
> 
> ...


good for him. More at http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/123590769.html.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Hopefully he's working on that J of his too.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

Consistency from Jennings and Bogut's elbow are the two main keys for next year. Another camp together, with some health will get this team back to the post season.

Jennings is at that point where he needs to put in the work that leaders put in during the offseason, which hopefully he will do since he seems to have that "it" factor.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I can still see Jennings becoming a good player in this league. He has a swagger about him that makes me believe that he can put it together.

This year is pretty big for him.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

As a fan of Jennings, I think he has said the one thing I had been waiting for him to say. He's made bulking up a real priority by any means necessary. Players with his build often just have a tough time staying injury-free. He only started 61 games last year. I just hope that doesn't become a trend.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I just hope he doesn't spend too much time down at the Lakefront going to every festival.


----------

